# Bakewell show



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone is going, we are there on the wednesday hopefully the weather will be good


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

aurora said:


> Just wondered if anyone is going, we are there on the wednesday hopefully the weather will be good


Hi There We'll be at the show down near the dog show, come and say hello, fingers crossed for good weather!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would like to go and was thinking about carrying Otto as he can't be on the ground until Aug 14th but I decided it wasn't worth the stress and damage to my back!
I'll be going to the Chatsworth one though.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Laura,

hope to see you there, god hope it dosent rain next wednesday like its done to day we will all be washed out hmy:


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> I would like to go and was thinking about carrying Otto as he can't be on the ground until Aug 14th but I decided it wasn't worth the stress and damage to my back!
> I'll be going to the Chatsworth one though.


He's a beauty, we'll be at Chatsworth as well, hope you can come and say hello!


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

aurora said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> hope to see you there, god hope it dosent rain next wednesday like its done to day we will all be washed out hmy:


Wasn't yesterday awful, didn't stop all day, hoping Emley won't be too boggy to set up tomorrow, looking forward to Bakewell as well,


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Just bumping this up as it's tomorrow, please come and say hi!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm at Paignton tomorrow so wont be going to Bakewell, th elast time I did Bakewell Arwin was only a pup and it was roasting hot with no were to get out of the heat, Arwin won BPIB and BOB that year and by the time the group was done she was really struggling with the heat and ended up going in the ring with a damp coat were we had sparayed her down with water to cool her off otherwise she would have ended up in the vets with heatstroke, not done the show since. Lets hope the rain stops for tomorrows shows.

take care and good luck to those going to either of the two shows.

Sarah


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

pommum said:


> I'm at Paignton tomorrow so wont be going to Bakewell, th elast time I did Bakewell Arwin was only a pup and it was roasting hot with no were to get out of the heat, Arwin won BPIB and BOB that year and by the time the group was done she was really struggling with the heat and ended up going in the ring with a damp coat were we had sparayed her down with water to cool her off otherwise she would have ended up in the vets with heatstroke, not done the show since. Lets hope the rain stops for tomorrows shows.
> 
> take care and good luck to those going to either of the two shows.
> 
> Sarah


Good Luck at Paignton tomorrow Sarah, it's a bit boggy at Bakewell we've just finished setting up, a few stands have had to be moved because of mud, but on the whole it's not bad, all the dog stands are down by the dog show, we're right next to One Stop Dog Shop, and Woofs World is just across from us. Phew, taking the wellies off now and keeping all fingers and toes crossed for good weather for the next couple of days!


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

aurora said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> hope to see you there, god hope it dosent rain next wednesday like its done to day we will all be washed out hmy:


BRING YOUR WELLIES IT'S VERY BOGGY!


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Laura,

we were glad of the welly's, can't really leave home with out them these days, the fishing umbrella came in useful as well. Poppy enjoyed her treats, persuaded her to share them with Meg and Pip. Thank You


Had a lovely drive home, the sun was shinning lovely and the scenery is very lovely around there. 

Hope that the car park hold's up for tomorrow we did a bit spinning getting off, but managed ok.

See you soon

Anne x


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Anne

Well done with Poppy and your very welcome to the treats and glad she decided to share!

We're setting off again in a minute and hopefully the sun will be kind to us today, Bakewell is such a beautiful setting but I haven't managed to get off to get a tart!

Here's to another good day at the show.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm glad to hear the show's going well so far, if a bit boggy! I'm there once a month for the farmer's market (mmmmm.....sausages!) so I saw it all being set up last week. It's such a shame Otto isn't old enough to walk but is too heavy to carry, but I'm sure we'll be there next year.

Laura, don't get caught calling them tarts in Bakewell, they're called puddings round there and the locals can be quite protective! :wink5:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

They had a nice big dog showing section today, anyone from here go ? 

I got talking to a couple of Akita owners, they were HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEE but ever so soft though. Still wouldnt like to break into there house still :S


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

hi yes we went, showing our border terriers, Poppy had a reserve in Post graduate and a 2nd in AV Terrier, so was pleased. Meg had to stay at home as she had come in season, typical 

we had a lovely day, and talked to lots of people both from the dog show section and people who had a great love of dogs in general or wanted to know more about the breed.

hope the car park held up it was pretty wet and soggy yesterday when we left.

there is another bakewell show thread started on here, perhaps one of the mods can merge them up


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

We almost went but decided against it i the end, i bet it was busy


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

aurora said:


> hi yes we went, showing our border terriers, Poppy had a reserve in Post graduate and a 2nd in AV Terrier, so was pleased. Meg had to stay at home as she had come in season, typical
> 
> we had a lovely day, and talked to lots of people both from the dog show section and people who had a great love of dogs in general or wanted to know more about the breed.
> 
> ...


Aww, lovely I think it was a great show, loved it. (not just for dogs, but as a whole).

Omg, we has help up for a good 40 mins in the car park. But we was right at the back car park, and there was no marshaling the cars out. Insted it was like a royal rumbel of cars, all trying to nudge there way out 

I also was asking people about dog breeds, and found it helpful doing my research. I really like Akita, i just dont know wether they are a bit to big for me or not :S

and theres another thread ? oh really, sorry i will look for it


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

claire said:


> We almost went but decided against it i the end, i bet it was busy


Yehhh, it was really busy. There was massive tailbacks along the A6 too, the road was chocker


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love Akitas :001_wub: but then i am a sucker for big breeds anyway!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> I'm glad to hear the show's going well so far, if a bit boggy! I'm there once a month for the farmer's market (mmmmm.....sausages!) so I saw it all being set up last week. It's such a shame Otto isn't old enough to walk but is too heavy to carry, but I'm sure we'll be there next year.
> 
> Laura, don't get caught calling them tarts in Bakewell, they're called puddings round there and the locals can be quite protective! :wink5:


Haha, lmao !!!!!!!

Theres bakwell tarts and bakwell puddings , dont worry some of us arent so mardy....


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Oh a side note, coming from the Bakwell area, apart from Chatsworth ? what other dog show events are they nearby, around Derbyshire / South Yorkshire ?

I really enjoyed the bakewell talking to dog owners, would love to investigate more before i get my dog ....... and did anyone see the two grey Akitas today ? they were massssssssiveee, but soo soft too  lovely


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I love Akitas :001_wub: but then i am a sucker for big breeds anyway!


hehe me too !

I am researching into dog breeds, to see which breed of dog would make a good freind for me. And i had Akitas on my list, but then i crossed them off, because i kept getting told its best to keep them on the leash as they can dog agressive. However the two i met today, were Adoreableeeeeeee, they were soo soft, both on and off the lead, i loved them, they are soooooo right back on my list now


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> hehe me too !
> 
> I am researching into dog breeds, to see which breed of dog would make a good freind for me. And i had Akitas on my list, but then i crossed them off, because i kept getting told its best to keep them on the leash as they can dog agressive. However the two i met today, were Adoreableeeeeeee, they were soo soft, both on and off the lead, i loved them, they are soooooo right back on my list now


They are great get one lol


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

claire said:


> They are great get one lol


Hehe, i just gotta wait till i get my own house (leave the roost at home). Would LOVE an Akita, i seriously love them, but i just gotta make sure i get a big enough pad for us both  and also would an Akita be a good running companion (not sprinting lolz) ? i love running in the Peak District, would love a dog that could join me 

I think i will deffinatly go to another dog show, and ask there owners, if they think there dogs would be jogging, to see what the feedback is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Hehe, i just gotta wait till i get my own house (leave the roost at home). Would LOVE an Akita, i seriously love them, but i just gotta make sure i get a big enough pad for us both  and also would an Akita be a good running companion (not sprinting lolz) ? i love running in the Peak District, would love a dog that could join me
> 
> I think i will deffinatly go to another dog show, and ask there owners, if they think there dogs would be jogging, to see what the feedback is.


Im not sure they would be good for running cos they will overheat, i maybe wrong tho, we walked Cassie 25mins in the medium heat once and she had heat stroke


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

claire said:


> Im not sure they would be good for running cos they will overheat, i maybe wrong tho, we walked Cassie 25mins in the medium heat once and she had heat stroke


Hmmm, i was thinking they wouldnt like running, thanks to there fur :S

Btw does my profile picture show up, i never understand why i cant see it , or it not showing :S


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Hmmm, i was thinking they wouldnt like running, thanks to there fur :S


Cassie hates it soon as it gets warm, we have to walk her late night early morning, other than that they are perfect dogs lol


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

claire said:


> Cassie hates it soon as it gets warm, we have to walk her late night early morning, other than that they are perfect dogs lol


yeahhh, i agree... i love them... Well i just thought if i enjoy running, i might as well get a breed that could run with me ? would be good bonding time, and would be nice to have company 

I will ask some Akita owners, when i go to the next show


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> hehe me too !
> 
> I am researching into dog breeds, to see which breed of dog would make a good freind for me. And i had Akitas on my list, but then i crossed them off, because i kept getting told its best to keep them on the leash as they can dog agressive. However the two i met today, were Adoreableeeeeeee, they were soo soft, both on and off the lead, i loved them, they are soooooo right back on my list now


I've been researching for ages! My list has been whittled down to: Leonberger, St Bernard, Great dane...........although GSD and other breeds still crop up!! So i am holding off getting a puppy until i am absolutely sure! Which will take forever


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I've been researching for ages! My list has been whittled down to: Leonberger, St Bernard, Great dane...........although GSD and other breeds still crop up!! So i am holding off getting a puppy until i am absolutely sure! Which will take forever


OMGGGG your just like me ! we ought to have some covo about it, as we are in the same boat haha.

My list contains, Akitas, Dobermans, American Bulldogs, Rotti's, German Shepards and Giant Schnauzers and moreee ... Want a big dogs, but also one that can running with me  haha

But i too keep adding and taking breeds of my lists :S

Btw i saw some St Bernards and a Great Dane today, both lovely dogsss


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Oh a side note, coming from the Bakwell area, apart from Chatsworth ? what other dog show events are they nearby, around Derbyshire / South Yorkshire ?
> 
> I really enjoyed the bakewell talking to dog owners, would love to investigate more before i get my dog ....... and did anyone see the two grey Akitas today ? they were massssssssiveee, but soo soft too  lovely


I don'tknow how big or good it will be but there's one in Ashbourne soon.
Ashbourne Show - Saturday 15 August 2009


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> I don'tknow how big or good it will be but there's one in Ashbourne soon.
> Ashbourne Show - Saturday 15 August 2009


Thankyou, i will try go to it .. Ashbourne isnt too far from me anyways. Are you going ?


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Hmmm, i was thinking they wouldnt like running, thanks to there fur :S
> 
> Btw does my profile picture show up, i never understand why i cant see it , or it not showing :S


no sign of your profile picture


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

My friend is doing Ashbourne with her pom's I would have ben but as Arwin's due date is coming ever closer I don't dare leave her that weekend.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

aurora said:


> no sign of your profile picture


Thankyou, i will try and sort it out again ... i feel left out not having one


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Thankyou, i will try go to it .. Ashbourne isnt too far from me anyways. Are you going ?


I'm planning to go at the moment. It's the day after my puppy can first go for a walk so I probably wont be there for long.

Your pic is showing on your profile page. Did you mean your Avatar? (Pic at top of posts.)


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> I'm planning to go at the moment. It's the day after my puppy can first go for a walk so I probably wont be there for long.
> 
> Your pic is showing on your profile page. Did you mean your Avatar? (Pic at top of posts.)


hehe, good-good . i am in process of twisting the arm of a couple of freinds to come with there too...

I was going to try and find a pic of me and my cats... But i thought i would just take a picture of facebook 1st, to try it. Yehh i mean my picture which is displayed after my posts


----------

